# calendars



## havanesemom08 (Apr 12, 2008)

I noticed not one you has been inquiring about calenders. I have been e-mailing and sent a private message to Melissa Miller about my order of 4 calenders. I have not gotten any response. I am starting to wonder that the calenders are not going to be sent. I sent a check on Dec 24, 2008 to Melissa's home address to order 4 calenders. No one will answer my inquiries. I have had some kind people out there answer but they are not involved with the making of or selling of the calenders. Thank you all who have answered my threads. but you could'nt tell me what I needed to know. Did my check get to Melissa house and did she place an order to send me 4 calenders, if not let me know so I can reorder. I keep sending this same message out there but know one wants to answer me with the facts of my order. I truly would like to own one of these calenders, I think the photos are wonderful an the lay out of the calender terrific. Why cant I get the truth or even an I dont know response from the makers of this terrific fund raiser for the Rescue Havanese?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hello,

As far as I know, the calenders were sent a couple days ago.

Ryan


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I'll post when I get mine.


----------



## havanesemom08 (Apr 12, 2008)

thank you


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Obviously, none of us can answer your questions if Melissa got your check. Only she can do that. If she can't answer your questions, I'm very sorry, but there is nothing we can do about that. As Ryan said, she did mail out the calendars only a couple of days ago, but it is highly unlikely that you would have known that because it wasn't posted here.

And, just for clarity's sake, I don't believe the calendars are a fundraiser for HRI this year.


----------



## havanesemom08 (Apr 12, 2008)

ok thanks for notifing me.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

:frusty:I am finding this total lack of communication from Melissa very baffling. And, at this point, really annoying. And unprofessional and plain inconsiderate. If there has been a death or tragedy or illness or problem that has caused this delay, even then, a brief explanation could be put forth, eg. along the lines of. . . ."due to circumstances beyond my control, etc." and we would , of course, all understand.  But no, *complete silence.*

I, too, ordered 4 calendars, & via Paypal, so they are paid for. Before Xmas! I cannot imagine what is preventing Melissa from posting a two sentence message to us all as to the status of the mailing. I frankly don't know how she runs a business that way, since photography always has time value.

Unless she's in an intensive care unit somewhere, I cannot think of an excuse . Sorry. I find it inexcusable. 
And most of you don't want to offend her and speak up, because, yes, we ARE all very grateful for this forum. That will always be true. But this is a separate situation, and the length of the delay and the silence are ridiculous .

It seems like a few of you have an inside track~~like Ryan, Kimberly, how do you know this? But the rest of us are totally in the dark. Jeez, all this mystery and silence and secrecy, I am tired of it. I don't even care about getting the calendars anymore. They were gifts , and of course, the recipients already have calendars by now.

Eventually, some sad scenario may be revealed, and I'll be made to feel like a terrible person for saying the above, but you know what, I won't, because I , of course, wasn't in on this mysterious secret that only a select few are privy to. I need another frusty!!:frusty:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Please be patient!! 
My understanding that the calendars were mailed on Thursday afternoon of this past week, so we all should hopefully be getting them all soon.
Melissa, has a LOT On her plate right now, not just the forum. I believe she is in Alaska right now, making her living as a photographer, and I think it is hard for her to post or even get internet. 
One of the reasons that she extended last years calendar to Feb. was because she knew in her heart how hard it would be to get it out before Xmas, but I know she was hoping!! 
I understand all of your frustrations, and no one is "running away with your money" as I promise you the proceeds will be going to HRI as well as the costs to run the forum - as previously discussed. You all know that I have been a member for over 2 years, please trust that there is nothing sinister going on, and you WILL get your calendars, and the proceeds will get to HRI -
Laurie


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks for the update, Laurie, I appreciate it. But, sorry, nothing you have said excuses the complete lack of information. It's childish beyond belief. "Full plate" "working in Alaska" ~~give me a break.

And, again, some of you know, and the rest of us don't. I'm getting even more annoyed.  Why doesn't Melissa just appoint ONE of you who "knows" as spokesperson? Instead of these random dribs and drabs of info. Ridiculous. It's like the 7th grade or something.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I haven't wanted to say anything up to now but I too am baffled and astounded that there was no word other than weeks and weeks ago when there was a quick statement about the calendars going out the next week. The problem lies less in the time frame, other than the fact that people should not have paid in December for a delivery in February or been told at that time is was not likely to go out for quite awhile, but in the lack of communication.

I too am more than grateful for this place and all that it has brought into my life and I know, many of yours. But this is a separate matter. I know Melissa said anyone could get their money back if they didn't want to wait but that's not an option I would have chosen to exercise. It just would have been nice to hear something. Amy I understand your frustration.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Amy & Geri - I promise you that it was not meant to come across like this - and I could have said something a while ago = but have been quite busy with my foster, kid with the flu, kid trying to pass his thesis to graduate, and my injuries. It is not really an excuse, but I had other issues to deal with, and I should have said something a while ago. I of all people know, that "shi** gets in the way" breaking my arm in half in August and losing 2 whole months of my life to "pain killers" has taught me that life deals us all "issues:" whether we share them or not - and
please believe me - I totally understand your frustration!!!!! 
I too an frustrated - hubby asks me every day!! "when are we getting the new calendars??" I hope you can all be patient and undersand that "life gets in the way" for all of us!! I hope that you will all see your calendars soon!! 
I agree thatyou guys could have gotten more info sooner - I will take the blame for that - but I hope that we all will get the calendars soon!!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

I too have been frustrated, especially since I didn't have a calendar least year and really need a calendar by my desk. 
I also feel really bad for those who ordered them as Christmas gifts and didn't get them in time. The calendars weren't cheap and if they weren't guaranteed for Christmas, that should have been stated. 
Anyway, I haven't wanted to say anything either...but the lack of communication has been frustrating for me too, and I only ordered one. It seems there was a message several weeks ago saying calendars were going out the next week...but clearly they didn't. 
That said, I'm still happy to support the calendars for this forum and HRI...but next year, if calendars are done again, I hope there is more communication and accurate shipping info.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I ordered a calendar before Xmas too. As much as I'd like to have it, I'm kinda digging looking at my New Orleans Saints calendar in my office. Not saying I don't understand the frustration, but I guess I'm just not that bothered by it.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

The only reason I'm not upset is that I have my Harry Potter calendar. I was never planning on using my Hav calendar.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Karla, I am sorry that you have been waiting and I agree, again, that communication could have been better. They were supposed to be mailed a while back, I cannot way why it did not happen but I was told it would happen this past Thursday - so I hope and pray that you all get yours this coming week!!!! I too expected to give them as Xmas gifts, but an IOU worked just as well. Next year, they will not be promised for Xmas, but after the holidays. Sorry guys!!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks, Geri. And ditto to everything you've said. I'm so tired of the blah blah blah endless excuses I am hearing. They may be completely valid, but since most of us are all in the dark, who knows??

Whatever is happening in someone's life is beside the point. Come on, Laurie, I'm asking for like two sentences of info. BFD. Most of us wouldn't survive a day in our jobs if we conducted a project this way. There's no excuse whatsoever for no explanation or communication. Like two simple sentences??? EG " dear Forum members: the calendars were finally mailed out last Thursday. I apologize for the delay which was due to circumstances beyond my control. . .etc. " That is just basic common courtesy. Ok, I'll shut-up now. I'm pissed.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

They were mailed Late Thursday... which means Friday. 

Who wants a refund? Let me know. 

I was in North Yellowstone for two weeks with little internet.. I am just now trying to catch up before I go out of town again. If I missed someones email, I am sorry. 

Amy.. Ill refund your money since you are So unhappy. The forum duties are 100% volunteer for me. I am going through a very difficult time at home and really dont have the mental energy to deal with a ton of people right now. Some of the proceeds ARE going to the rescue dogs, we are not just giving money to HRI we are sending supplies to Laurie to give to the dogs. HRI declined to participate in the calendar. 

It has nothing to do with professional duties.. the forum was just something fun for me to start, its not profitable by any means, I have put a ton of money into it. 

Dont get all paranoid, there are no mysterious secret updates, some people just read my facebook which I keep updated from my new blackberry. Mystery solved. 

Who else wants their money back? The delay was 100% my fault because I made an errror in design that had to be redone. Doing these calendars benefits me ZERO, I promise It wasnt a secret scam to take your money. 

Penny.. you keep replying to threads via email so I have all your responses, hopefully you got my emails tonight.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

This is not a job... this is three years of volunteer work for basically all of your enjoyment. Thats how I survive....

Things are not going good for me now, as I said, and with one single push of a button this headache could be gone too.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

And also, Ill be going to the Arctic next week... wont be on the internet or responding to anyone either... just so you know.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Finally, Melissa. Thank you . This has nothing to do with being "unhappy" . I do not want my money back. I just want a 2 sentence explanation or some information.  Sheesh . At last! And I do not and have not suggested anything was going on that's nefarious. It is something so much simpler, it's called basic courtesy and communication.

I could give people endless examples of how my husband and daughter were having chemo at the same time (true) and I wouldn't have EVER used that as an excuse. I am sorry things aren't going well for you, but you could have said that ANYTIME, instead of just telling a few people privately. And leaving the rest of us to wonder.

I'll look forward to receiving my calendars soon. And I appreciate EVERYTHING you do for the Forum and the calendar. And I already offered to help you next year and do half the mailing. I got no response. But what I am annoyed with is a separate matter. Thank you.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

And I am not saying you dont have a right to be unhappy. You certainly do. There is not an excuse, and thats why Im just offering people there money back. To make it OK. 

I am sorry for the lack of communication. I am glad they are out, because I might be on and off like this for the next couple of months. 

I was just explaining that THIS is not my business.. this is something for my free time.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Of course, Melissa, I understand that. But when you take on a volunteer project so huge, why not ask for volunteers to help out? I would be delighted to, and I'm sure others would be as well. Let's make it a team effort! So you don't always get stuck with all this work, which is impossible for one person to do.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Melissa, I'm really sorry you're having such a difficult year. Nobody can understand it better since my year has been nothing short of disastrous as well. I can imagine the pressure of dealing with whatever life is throwing at you and having the added burden of all of this. I'm glad this part of it is over for you. I know it doesn't help but so many people I know are having a horrible time of it too. Almost as if something is in the air that's affecting us all.

BTW, not that you have to ever share your personal business if you don't want to, but if you had chosen to say, 'you know what guys, life stinks right now. The calendar project got delayed but it will go out, I just don't know exactly when," I know I would have worried more about you than the calendars and it might have taken some of the time pressure off you. Now I'll go back to minding my own business.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Exactly Geri. I didn't mean you have to tell anything personal to the whole group, Melissa. We would have all understood a general remark. And then totally not worried about getting the calendar, but rather about YOU. I'm sorry, too, that life has been tough. OK, I will shut-up now as I'm sure everyone is sick of me.....


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I agree with you both. I kinda thought it had been posted and that was my error. I should have done it myself. Out of respect. I agree. 

Do not worry about me, its nothing near what most people go through, and not health related at all. Its so minor compared to most peoples problems, but just causing me stress. It will all work out in the end, things happen for a reason.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Melissa, does this have to do with your secret affair with Tony Romo?


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Kim, I didnt want people to find out so soon. You see how upset Jessica is in the press.. this is why. 

And if it makes yall feel better, I still have my trees up and the stockings on the fireplace. hehe


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> Kim, I didnt want people to find out so soon. You see how upset Jessica is in the press.. this is why.
> 
> And if it makes yall feel better, I still have my trees up and the stockings on the fireplace. hehe


You have us all beat!!! You are ready for next year!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL! Perspective is everything, Cheryl.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

eace:
Things do happen for a reason, I'm sure of it!
Time will heal it all.......
eace:
Carole


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks for the update Melissa! Shoot, all I know is, it is 2009 and February! Regardless of whether I have a calendar, I am never sure of the day! Must be hormonal! :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Melissa, thanks for posting - I thought you were already up North!! I am sorry if my "elusive" statements upset you guys but I felt it was not my place to get in to any details but to assure yiou that Melissa has not "forgotten" the calendar issue.


----------



## havanesemom08 (Apr 12, 2008)

*Calendars*

Melissa thank you for letting me and the rest of us know whats going on in the calendar situation. I pray all goes well with your endevours(spelling) anyway the calendars were a great project and daunting task at best. I look forward to getting my calendars. God Bless and have a safe trip. Penny


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Melissa, thanks for the update. Take one day at a time, one step at a time and this too shall pass. I hope all works out well and your stress is soon gone. Thank you for all your hard work.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks for the update Melissa...I don't want my money back, just the adorable calendar!  Hope life gets on a better track for you and you have some stress relief.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Melissa Miller said:


> Kim, I didnt want people to find out so soon. You see how upset Jessica is in the press.. this is why.
> 
> And if it makes yall feel better, I still have my trees up and the stockings on the fireplace. hehe


Isn't that what Spring Break is for, to take down Christmas decorations?


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Melissa ~ toss a sheet over that Christmas tree...and hang some hearts on it...and you're ready for the next holiday!!!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

My husband got on my case because I left our Christmas cards up until the following October. I had them displayed artfully on a string on the wall. I loved seeing my friends (and their families) - so why not?

I also had this amazing Poinsettia that lived until the following July one year. 
I guess that was a little bit over the top!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Melissa Miller said:


> Kim, I didnt want people to find out so soon. You see how upset Jessica is in the press.. this is why.


Ah Ha!!! Melissa, so you are to blame for Jessica's "weight problem" and her wearing "mom jeans"! :ear:

Take care and thank you thank you for all you do to make this little lifeline work so well for all of us.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

If people can look at Jessica Simpson and say she has a weight problem then I give up! I know she's trying to steal Melissa's man but that girl is NOT overweight!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Melissa Miller said:


> Kim, I didnt want people to find out so soon. You see how upset Jessica is in the press.. this is why.
> 
> And if it makes yall feel better, I still have my trees up and the stockings on the fireplace. hehe


Boy, this makes me feel sooo much better since my Christmas tree is still up and half decorated! I started taking it down the first part of Jan. but had several family situations arise and the rest is history! Hopefully it will be down before Easter! :biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Angie, did you read through this thread? You might want to look at post #17 specifically.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Angie.. I know yours went out because I remember sending one to Alaska. 
But I am still offering refunds if you want one. 

Thanks
Melissa


----------



## Miss Kaya (May 28, 2008)

That's great to hear. I'm looking forward to receiving it. Thank you!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Wow, I just read this thread. I can understand some frustration at lack of communication, but some of these posts seemed down right mean and ugly. Why can't people be more tolerant and considerate of other people's feelings? It's one thing to express frustraton and another to really attack another person. It kinda makes me sick to my stomach!!
Jocelyn


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

hartman studio said:


> Why can't people be more tolerant and considerate of other people's feelings?


I think people get impatient when money is involved - any amount, really.

We had a situation at my son's school where an afterschool chess program was cancelled mid-session, and the company president sent an email to all the parents telling them their refunds would be sent in _6-8 weeks_.

After 2 weeks, people were so upset, they contacted the local news station to "intervene" so they could get their refunds faster. And they weren't very nice about it either. From the emails that were flying, they assumed they were being cheated. It turns out the woman who ran the company had to shut it down because her husband had been _murdered_. I am not kidding.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Good grief, Jane. That's an awful story! How sad.


----------



## Butter's Mom (May 27, 2008)

Just thought I would pop in to say that I got my calender today and it is wonderful! Thank you Melissa for all your hard work. I will be smiling all year thanks to you.
Stephanie


----------



## havanesemom08 (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi all just wanted to let everyone and Melissa Miller I recieved my calendars. Thank you very much love them. the photos are awesome. Penny


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I got mine today - absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yay! I got mine today! the boys get their freedom back tomorrow. It is gorgeous Melissa. I love it!.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I got mine too. Beautiful. Thanks Melissa.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

My calendar came today and it is beautiful. Thank you Melissa. You did a great job.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow! This is my first time reading this thread-----:jaw: I guess I've had my eyes into too much fabric or something!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Are there other people that have not got their calendars yet? I am still waiting on mine...:Cry:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Dale, I noticed on the home page header it says to contact Melissa if you've not received your calendar yet...hope it came this afternoon!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I haven't received my calendars yet, but last year it think it took more than 2 weeks to get to mine.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Any Canadians get their Calendars yet?????? Nothing here yet.......

Ryan


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I still haven't got mine in Georgia....so I guess I will send a note. I don't think it should have taken this long for me.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Yeaaaa. I got my calendars and love it. Great job. Hopefully everyone has received them to enjoy. "Thank you, Melissa."


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

This Canadian got her calendars on Monday! :whoo: Thank you, Melissa!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

This Canadian is still waiting, sitting beside my mail box at the end of the road. Waiting.  Maybe today will be the day!!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I sure hope so, Debbie. I know how hard it is to wait!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Marj, You got yours on Monday?? I'm closer (i know its not much..lol) and I still have not gotten my order yet.. This is odd, no??

hmmmmmmmmmmm

Ryan


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Still no calendars for me  Its getting cold sitting by the mail box. Not as cold as Northern Canada, but cold.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Hey Ryan, did you get your calendars yet? Still nothing for me.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh, I think you should have them by now!! Go to the bottom of this screen and click on the "contact us" button to see if they can resend. Yours must have gotten lost on the way. Hope you get them soon...they are great!.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Deb, I finally got my calendars late last week.

You get yours yet?

Ryan


----------

